
Data Is Not a Number – looking at data differently through art - zimorodek
https://notes.variable.io/data-is-not-a-number-a6eb7110d943
======
zimorodek
Hi, it's a transcription of my recent talk where I'm asking a question if we
can experience data instead of just counting it or treating as just raw
numbers. We are using various health and wellbeing data, live streamed social
network activity and even track a colony of naked mole-rats. All works were
done in PEX [http://pex.gl](http://pex.gl) (our own webgl/js library) and D3
[http://d3js.org](http://d3js.org).

